# Frozen Semen?



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

This is probably a really silly question for someone who would never really breed dogs - I'm just not a fan of female dogs, with my own experiences anyway - but what would be the amount of effort and cost to get some frozen semen and then using it to inseminate a female dog? How much does it cost to import to another country? There's a dog on here that I really like and it would be nice to see his genetics coming here to Australia. I know I have limited knowledge on breeding and bloodlines but I just looooove what I see of this dog. :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A very well respected clinic about an hour from me will collect and freeze for $445 and storage is $94/year. There is a repro clinic nearby I have used for collecting and shipping chilled extended semen overnight but I'm not sure of their cost for frozen, probably similar or slightly less than the previously mentioned clinic.

Timing is super important with frozen so there are costs with the progesterone testing and inseminating the female.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Interesting. I think I now have a new admiration for breeders, the cost of importing dogs/semen, getting frozen semen, and then storing it for possibly years . . . Just wow.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some places do not allow AI breedings to be registered so it's not an issue, but then shipping or traveling with a bitch for breeding adds a whole new layer of expense. I'm not familiar with the shipping costs of frozen semen. I know for someone to do AI using chilled extended semen shipped overnight within the USA it cost them about $150 for the container and shipping.


----------

